# Trap a cat....



## DiabeticDave (Aug 9, 2009)

A little game to wile away a few minutes........ 



http://www.members.shaw.ca/gf3/circle-the-cat.html


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 9, 2009)

AAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHH........

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bloody Cat Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 9, 2009)

Cooking Fat!!!


----------



## Donald (Aug 9, 2009)

one smart cat


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> A little game to wile away a few minutes........
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.members.shaw.ca/gf3/circle-the-cat.html



 Grrr Im still not giving up catching this cat !!!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Grrr Im still not giving up catching this cat !!!




Hehehehehe...I gave up days ago...after nearly launching the monitor....lol...was so close but yet so far......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehe...I gave up days ago...after nearly launching the monitor....lol...was so close but yet so far......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Grrr OCD wont let me give up trying "just once more" which of course is another 2 hours lol hehehe


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hahahaha.....just had 3 more goes...... aaarrrgggghhhhhh....Its impossible.... Has anyone done it??

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha.....just had 3 more goes...... aaarrrgggghhhhhh....Its impossible.... Has anyone done it??
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmm I very much doubt that its possible tbh , you'll never beat a computer  I still keep bloody trying though ffs


----------



## Donald (Aug 19, 2009)

It is possable it can be done I have done it but more failures then sucsses


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I very much doubt that its possible tbh , you'll never beat a computer  I still keep bloody trying though ffs



It's doing my head in......lol....... I will trap it.... I will trap it.....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Donald..

Its like Draughts and chess rolled into 1 .... I was really close the other day .. But was out smarted .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Donald said:


> It is possable it can be done I have done it but more failures then sucsses



Well done Donald , Ive never even come close to catching it  
I dont think logically enough to out smart it , thats my problem


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 19, 2009)

this was posted a while ago, I did it then but the damn pussy is winning tonight!


----------



## Donald (Aug 19, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Donald..
> 
> Its like Draughts and chess rolled into 1 .... I was really close the other day .. But was out smarted ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

Im determined to get this cat !! it is possible though , I emailed it to a gamer friend who got it after 4 attempts b******!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2009)

god this thing is addictive arghhhh


----------



## Tasha43x (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohh its so hard to catch the cat its too clever!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA.......... I've done it......  Trapped that Cat....  OMG.... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.......... I've done it......  Trapped that Cat....  OMG....
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well done honey !!! perseverance pays off !! Grrr Ive still got to get the b***** thing


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

I hate this darn cat ..... I cant catch it tonight ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## TheEEjit (Aug 22, 2009)

Typical flaming cat, never do what you want them to


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Grrrrr  I will defeat this Cat one day !*


----------



## AlanJardine (Aug 25, 2009)

I can trap it about 50% of the time.

A few tips,
1. Don't ckick too close to start off with.
2. Click in the clearest part of the map to chase it towards the densest spots.
3. Try to leave 1 spot gaps that it will head for whilst blocking the path behind it. Fill these in as late as possible.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

AlanJardine said:


> I can trap it about 50% of the time.
> 
> A few tips,
> 1. Don't ckick too close to start off with.
> ...



Thanks for the tips Alan


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks for the tips Alan



nice 1 alan cheers for tips


----------



## tracey w (Aug 25, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> A little game to wile away a few minutes........
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.members.shaw.ca/gf3/circle-the-cat.html



you can go off people you know dave!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you .....amazing these simple little games


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2009)

I did it! Took me 5 goes, thanks to Alan for his tips!


----------

